# A online cubing group



## Cuber2s (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't know if this goes in this category but anyone from Socal? We might be able to meet up at a comp sometime. Only have a few irl cubing friends, so looking for anyone I might be able to meet up at a comp.


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 13, 2022)

do you mean on discord


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 13, 2022)

mybe


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 13, 2022)

Ok https://discord.gg/96UtXdTd


----------

